# Team Kimbo fighter in an oustanding backyard fight



## BoneCrusher (Mar 7, 2007)

The BEST backyard fight I've seen in a looooong time.


----------



## goandykid (Mar 7, 2007)

Good quality.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

That was fantastic. 

Ray loved that spinning backfist!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 7, 2007)

I got winded watching that.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 7, 2007)

Im fuckin dizzy


----------



## the nut (Mar 7, 2007)

Shit, would have been the perfect time to let some K9 units loose! 

When did they start allowing kicking, I thought Kimbo's fights were always bare knuckle boxing?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked Jorge's (dude with the ponytail) style. Great stance and jab and went to the body a little bit. I agree that was one of the better fights you'll see on the net. I do think they should be wearing gloves of some sort though, as pussy as that sounds.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2007)

Instead of even having UFC 69, they should just air this fight.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 7, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Instead of even having UFC 69, they should just air this fight.



You won't be saying that when Matt Serra knocks out Georges Saint Pierre.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 8, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> You won't be saying that when Matt Serra knocks out Georges Saint Pierre.


You are right about that DB ... 






































Cuz it won't happen


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 8, 2007)

Jorge's didn't gas and still had insane speed to finish off a guy easily 30 pounds heavier.

Jorge should be on TUF ... a little training and he can fight Dorkboy too.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 8, 2007)

Geezus who was filming that.....Tom Cruise? The guy should do Tom's voice overs.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 8, 2007)

alright sorry for sounding like an idiot, but do you think they take any MAs? mayby boxing?


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)

No.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 8, 2007)

if they did they would be even better.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

It's definitely not the first time either of them have boxed before.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 8, 2007)

That spinning back-fist shows MA training obviously ...


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)

It looked like desperation to me.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

the nut said:


> It looked like desperation to me.



That's because he only used it when he was gassed.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 8, 2007)

Boxers post most of their weight on their front foot, while MA guys center post.  It takes practice to front kick while still keeping your hands in front guard and your body at center post.  Jorge did all that very well even when gassed.  Jorge is a bad ass ...


----------



## goob (Mar 8, 2007)

Jorge's technique was far superior to Ray's. He was a good bit faster too.

Great fight though. 

Don't fancy being in a bare knuckle battle like that......


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It takes practice to front kick while still keeping your hands in front guard and your body at center post.  .



Yes it does.  Your front kick is like your jab in kickboxing.  Very effective at keeping the oppenent away from you and confusing them.  They both had some MA training.  Pretty obvious.  Kids off the street don't normally fight like that.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2007)

That atmosphere was so ghetto.  I said to my friend it was probably a Tuesday around 1pm and nobody is working.


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)

I still don't see. Looks like a lot of wild punches and useless kicks to me. Classic ghetto street fighting stance, hands dropping constantly, winded if lasts more than a minute. Just my opinion.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 8, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> That atmosphere was so ghetto.  I said to my friend it was probably a Tuesday around 1pm and nobody is working.


Jorge the ghetto boy would kick your ass if you call him ghetto to his face.  Ray would throw a back-fist at you out of desperation ...


----------



## kidbodybilder (Mar 8, 2007)

ray used the spinning back-fist to much the other guy just started to duck cus he was doing it so much


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 10, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> That atmosphere was so ghetto.  I said to my friend it was probably a Tuesday around 1pm and nobody is working.



I don't think anybody around there works.


----------



## IJ300 (Mar 10, 2007)

Jorge Masvidal is an mma fighter.


----------



## Pedigree (Mar 20, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I liked Jorge's (dude with the ponytail) style. Great stance and jab and went to the body a little bit.



I agree. Jorge's stance, hands, head movement and footwork look pretty darn good.  
Ray needs some serious cardio work!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

IJ300 said:


> Jorge Masvidal is an mma fighter.


Damn ... how'd you know about that?  He looked well trained and showed some cardio ...


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Damn ... how'd you know about that?  He looked well trained and showed some cardio ...



We sure this is the same guy?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah looks like it.  The hair cut throws the look outta whack a bit but yeah ... looks like him.


----------



## the nut (Mar 20, 2007)

Guess so.... Viewing a thread - Jorge Masvidal from Bodog Fight streetfighting with Kimbo's crew


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 20, 2007)

the nut said:


> Guess so.... Viewing a thread - Jorge Masvidal from Bodog Fight streetfighting with Kimbo's crew



Nice.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 20, 2007)

New Kimbo fight...


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> New Kimbo fight...



Nice fight.  Kimbo looked bigger then that other dude even though he was out weighed by 100lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2007)

The Bouncer was terrible.


----------



## the nut (Mar 20, 2007)

Kimbo loses to Gannon..... Kimbo seems like a stand up guy, but I actually cheer for him to get his ass kicked because I can't stand listening his boys.


----------



## the nut (Mar 20, 2007)

Great soundtrack to this one.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 23, 2007)

I've seen way too many fights.  I totally didn't remember watching Jorge fight in the BODOG event last month er so.

Look at the card I posted ... he was on it with a hair cut.


----------



## the nut (Mar 23, 2007)

I like his discipline..... freestyle fighter.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 23, 2007)

Kimbo and ex-boxer Ray Mercer scheduled to fight on June 16th. Ray is probably in his 40's now but if Kimbo doesn't train MMA, he's goin nighty night. Mercer was a heavy handed bastard. He KO'd Tommy Morrison badly.

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=7891


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Kimbo and ex-boxer Ray Mercer scheduled to fight on June 16th. Ray is probably in his 40's now but if Kimbo doesn't train MMA, he's goin nighty night. Mercer was a heavy handed bastard. He KO'd Tommy Morrison badly.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&id=7891



Mercer will split Kimbo in 2. Can't wait.


----------



## the nut (Mar 23, 2007)

I would like to see Mercer pound him!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 23, 2007)

Mercer was a damn strong boxer.  Fucking Don King messed huim up by pushing him up the food chain too early.  If he'd of left the guy alone and let him mature a little Mercer would have been a champ.  LOL ... now he's gonna take a slice of Kimbo?  Wonder how much money's in it .... side money not just the $50/$25/$10K ...


----------



## the nut (Mar 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Mercer was a damn strong boxer.  Fucking Don King messed huim up by pushing him up the food chain too early.  If he'd of left the guy alone and let him mature a little Mercer would have been a champ.  LOL ... now he's gonna take a slice of Kimbo?  Wonder how much money's in it .... side money not just the $50/$25/$10K ...



I think he was champ at one point, but point well taken. Regardless, I don't think he had the ability to beat Holyfield, Lewis, Tyson, Bowe, etc. He was in the second tier of heavyweight division. 

Mercer will be 46 in April.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

He kicked Tommy Morrison's ass for the WBO title I believe.


----------



## the nut (Mar 23, 2007)

I think he was already champ when he beat Morrison.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

the nut said:


> I think he was already champ when he beat Morrison.



Yeah I was being lazy, I looked it up after I posted.  

Then they threw him in against Larry Holmes, and that was the beginning of the end.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 23, 2007)

the nut said:


> I think he was champ at one point, but point well taken. Regardless, I don't think he had the ability to beat Holyfield, Lewis, Tyson, Bowe, etc. He was in the second tier of heavyweight division.
> 
> Mercer will be 46 in April.


Nah brother he was the WBO champ ... not a real champ.  Holmes was the Champ at that time.


----------



## the nut (Mar 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nah brother he was the WBO champ ... not a real champ.  Holmes was the Champ at that time.



  My grandfather would have smacked me for that one. 

Holmes beat him up anyways.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's the website for the gym that Jorge trains at...

Miami Freestyle Fighting Academy - Mixed Martial Arts (MMA)


----------



## the nut (Mar 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Here's the website for the gym that Jorge trains at...
> 
> Miami Freestyle Fighting Academy - Mixed Martial Arts (MMA)




Oh shit, Kimbo said he can get out of a guillotine choke now..... Gannon is fucked!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2007)

the nut said:


> Oh shit, Kimbo said he can get out of a guillotine choke now..... Gannon is fucked!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

So now hes ready for Gannon.  But does that mean the rules will change?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

Soon as Kimbo starts to lose a fight his fat assed "corner" bitch is gonna come over whining about something real or made up just to get Kimbo some air/time/space/something.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 10, 2007)

Interviews with both Kimbo & Ray Mercer (they're still scheduled for June 23rd):

Boxing Forum

Particularly funny listening to Mercer attempt to pronounce "MMA."
I have a feeling it's not gonna end nice for Kimbo.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 10, 2007)

Your link goes to a site that I need to be a member of to view the content of.  I'm lacking the motivation to sign up.  Mercer WAS the shit back in the day, but after seeing this fight versus Bonjasky I doubt he will do well at all.






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 10, 2007)

Oh shit my bad I didn't think of that. I'll try and find a way to link them properly.


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Your link goes to a site that I need to be a member of to view the content of.  I'm lacking the motivation to sign up.  Mercer WAS the shit back in the day, but after seeing this fight versus Bonjasky I doubt he will do well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Ray's defense, it's highly unlikely that Kimbo will open with a world class high kick.


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)

haha this is more entertaining


----------



## DontStop (May 11, 2007)

HAHAHA NO WAIT
this is pretty much me when i was younger with the local boys. All my guy friends taught me how to fight.

Atta girl


----------



## the nut (May 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> In Ray's defense, it's highly unlikely that Kimbo will open with a world class high kick.



Nope, just meathooks left and right.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 11, 2007)

A good look at Gina Carano ... serious chick fighter.  Woman's MMA kicks ass.





YouTube Video


----------



## the nut (May 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> A good look at Gina Carano ... serious chick fighter.  Woman's MMA kicks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's been getting a lot of press after that last fight. So hot!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Apparently there is nothing in Kimbo's contract for his upcomimg fight with Ray Mercer that says he can't fight on the streets...

Kimbo vs. Chico


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Apparently there is nothing in Kimbo's contract for his upcomimg fight with Ray Mercer that says he can't fight on the streets...
> 
> Kimbo vs. Chico



LOL ... looks bad for Mercer don't it?


----------

